# Audrey relaxes



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Being a kitten is such hard work!! My little princess kicks off her shoes and relaxes in front of the telly! :001_wub:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol bless her great pics  *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin:Ya not kiddin,aah poor princess,Auds mum you really must think about lightening her heavy load


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, she is lovely. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, and relaxing looks such hard work,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Being a kitten is such hard work!! My little princess kicks off her shoes and relaxes in front of the telly! :001_wub:


PMSL she is one chilled out chick!!!


----------



## cake1981 (Jul 5, 2008)

wow what a poser


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a hard day she must have had - poor thing:lol:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

wot lovely pictures and a bootiful cat


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't imagine what she does during the day to make her sit like that!!  Bless her


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Oh my goodness, what wonderful photos! Your cat is absolutely beautiful, and what a lady-like poise she has!


Thats lovely - thank you :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

She is such a gorgeous girl isn't she! She really loves posing for those pics!

xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

She certainly knows how to pose lol. Such a sweet looking baby,bet she is spoilt rotten isn't she?

Izzie


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

What a pretty cat


----------

